

My 12-Week 30-Pound Challenge - stevenp
http://ste.vn/12-week-30-pound-challenge/

======
WestCoastJustin
First off -- Congrats on making the huge step to "do something about it"!
Since it looks like you posted your own link I'll add comments here so people
of HN can see them too. Personally, I've tried many diets, workouts, and other
combinations at the same time and find it really hard to keep focus.

\- Building a workout takes time

\- Building a cardio plan takes times

\- Grocery shopping for a new diet takes time

\- Finding that you're starving and can only eat XX food but don't have it at
home is frustrating!

\- Looking at labels to see how much sugar is in XX takes time when you're
starving!!

\- Making fitness / diet changes at the same time is painful!!

I would focus on fitness first and once you the routine down fiddle with your
diet. I just focus on not eating fast food and cooking at home. Here is a
awesome workout by the RCMP that includes cardio / weights in a 12 week
program. This program was designed to get people who are out of shape and into
shape before their program starts.

I am 5 weeks in and have a spreadsheet with my status if you want to copy it.
Website with benchmarks and other info:

[http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/htm-
form/pa...](http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/htm-form/pare-
tape-expectation-attente-eng.htm)

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/38653230/Pare-Tape-12W-Eng> is a PDF with the 12
week program broken down into warp-up, cardio, weights, cool-down and
stretching.

p9 - Warm-up p15 - 12-Week Cardiovascular Training Program p19 - 12-Week
Resistance Training Program p24 - Cool-down and Stretching

Good Luck!!

